# Looking to get back into karate...



## Goju91 (Aug 9, 2011)

I'm looking to get back into karate, but I have a bit of a problem... I had left shoulder surgery last november that I still haven't 100% rehabed from, and I have issues with my right shoulder (labral tear, weakness, inflexibility, etc.), among others... A couple of weeks ago, I went back to my old dojo to workout... We did punches and kicks to the air, that was okay for me, a little stiff and weak, but I got them out... The problem was when started using the pads... I believe it did a number to my shoulder joints, it left me feeling very weak and unstable days afterwards... 

Make  a long story short, I told my sensei that I'm looking to get back into karate seriously, by Mid-October... I figured that would give me enough time to prepare my body, and mind for the intensity of the workouts... 

What else can I do for myself and my body? I've been drinking protein, working out, running, swimming, doing pt... Would it be a good idea just to start out from the punches and kicks and kata, then eventually work my way up to using the pads?? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 9, 2011)

I'd say take it a bit slower, especially on the pads.  I'm not saying to not do pad work, but slow it down, lighten it up, practice form on resistance but you don't need to whack the bejesus out of them just yet.

Just like any occupational therapy, start with the proper movements and range of motion, then build the speed and power as you are safely able.  Coming back is a hard road, but it's a valuable journey and well worth it in the end.


----------



## dancingalone (Aug 9, 2011)

One of my students, who was rehabbing from shoulder surgery, rebuilt his strength and range of motion by practicing blocks and strikes while inside a swimming pool.  The resistance from the water offered a gentle challenge to his muscles and sinews while avoiding jolting his body unlike pads or heavy bags.


----------



## sfs982000 (Aug 9, 2011)

Goju91 said:


> I'm looking to get back into karate, but I have a bit of a problem... I had left shoulder surgery last november that I still haven't 100% rehabed from, and I have issues with my right shoulder (labral tear, weakness, inflexibility, etc.), among others... A couple of weeks ago, I went back to my old dojo to workout... We did punches and kicks to the air, that was okay for me, a little stiff and weak, but I got them out... The problem was when started using the pads... I believe it did a number to my shoulder joints, it left me feeling very weak and unstable days afterwards...
> 
> Make a long story short, I told my sensei that I'm looking to get back into karate seriously, by Mid-October... I figured that would give me enough time to prepare my body, and mind for the intensity of the workouts...
> 
> ...



Without knowing how often you work out it sounds like you're over training right now.  I think the practicing the blocks and strikes in a pool is great idea that will build up strength without stressing out your shoulder joints.  I have shoulder problems as well and some nights I really have watch what I do as far as pad work, etc....


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 9, 2011)

Take it slow.  You have to heal from the injuries without inflicting new injuries on yourself.  I'd suggest spending some time (like weeks or months) just working in the air before doing pad work.  With the pad work, start slow and light, too.  The first time, you might only go 10 or 15 punches total, at partial power.  Then increase that over time.


----------



## Goju91 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm definetly going to work in the swimming pool more, thats a great idea. And I'm going to work my way up.. I'm hoping to be ready by October, so I wont have to sit out during the pads, that would suck... Time will tell. 

Thats was a lot of responses in a short amount of time! Thanks, this is the best forum ever!


----------



## Buka (Aug 11, 2011)

Sitting out part of your class workouts isn't a bad thing when rehabbing an injury. Might be best to concentrate on motions closer to the body than anything that extends the arm, especially with the resistance of hitting something.

How is your range of motion? Are the weaker parts extending to the side, the rear, the front or over your head?


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 11, 2011)

Don't necessarily sit out on the pad work.  But don't hit 'em hard.  Concentrate on technique, and accuracy.  Gradually add power and force.  Again, at first only a couple "real" hits to let the body re-accustom itself to the shock.  It sounds like you've had a major injury; it'll take a lot of time to recover.  (I broke my back 20 years ago; it took nearly 2 years to be back at 100%.)


----------



## Goju91 (Aug 12, 2011)

My range of motion is pretty good, I can extend my arm out in all the directions you mentioned. The main problems in my left shoulder are: internal and external rotation, strength, flexibility, and stability.


----------



## Goju91 (Sep 3, 2011)

I just got jumped a few days ago... While I'm on this post does anyone have any thoughts on what I should do about my Jaw??? Its clicking and grinding I'm really concerned about it.


----------

